# Skjern Å - Lachsausrüstung fürs Spinnfischen



## BenutzerXY (27. Juni 2020)

Hi.

Ich werde voraussichtlich nächstes Jahr Richtung Flensburg ziehen. Bei meiner Recherche bezüglich dänische Angelgewässer hab ich mich in die Skjern Å verguckt. 2 Stunden von der Grenze angeln auf ü10 KG Lachs?? Ein bisher unerfüllter Traum rückt in Nähe ... Ich bräuchte eine Grundausrüstung:

Was ich bisher rausgefunden habe: Spinnrute ca. 300 cm mit 30-60 gr. WG., 3000er (bei Shimano 4000er) Stationärolle mit "feiner" Bremse, 0.17 Geflochtene als Hauptschnur, 0,40 Fluocarbonvorfach, Schwere Spinner aka Flying "Condom" (am besten mit Helicopter Rig?!), Wathose, gummierter großer Kescher.

Ich besitze eine Sportex Blackpearl 2,70 cm WG irgendwas mit 30 bis 54 gr. und eine Penn Battle 3000er, die ich fürs Hechtangeln wollte, aber nie wirklich benutzt habe. Hab Sorge das diese zu Steif ist und die Rolle zu "unfein". Ich freue mich über gute, dennoch günstige Empfehlungen eurerseits, was für meinen Zweck nötig wäre.

Danke im voraus


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Juni 2020)

BenutzerXY schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Ich werde voraussichtlich nächstes Jahr Richtung Flensburg ziehen. Bei meiner Recherche bezüglich dänische Angelgewässer hab ich mich in die Skjern Å verguckt. 2 Stunden von der Grenze angeln auf ü10 KG Lachs?? Ein bisher unerfüllter Traum rückt in Nähe ... Ich bräuchte eine Grundausrüstung:
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich habe zwar noch nie in Dänemark auf Lachs gefischt (hauptsächlich in Norwegen), aber ich denke, dass Dein Gerät hierfür ausreichend ist. 10 Kilo Lachse dürften ja auch nicht die Regel, sondern eher die Ausnahme sein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (27. Juni 2020)

Ja die Kombi reicht aus, 10 KG Lachse kommen öfter vor. Aber egal was für ein Gewicht, das gibt immer einen Tanz, egal mit welcher Kombi. Im Moment ist eh kein Angeln in dem Skjernverbund angesagt, weil die Temperatur über 18 Grad liegt und dann ist Game Over. Aber wenn der Regen kommt, dann geht die Post nochmal so richtig ab. Schaut mal in den Fangstreport  Skjernverbund rein, von wegen 10 KG Lache ;-))


----------



## BenutzerXY (27. Juni 2020)

Auf den Tanz freue ich mich ...

Die Sportex ist wirklich ein Brett. Knüppelhart. Hatte gelesen das das doch recht weiche Maul des Lachses dabei ausschlitzen kann und sich deswegen nachgiebigere Modelle empfehlen. Vielleicht hast du irgendeine Ruten/Rollen-Empfehlung für zusammen 200 €?

Will keinen Lachs verlieren nur weil ich an einer passenderen Ausrüstung gespart habe .


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (27. Juni 2020)

Puha , schwer alles für 200 Euro. Ich kann Dir nur nahe legen etwas mehr zu investieren, Du wirst es nicht bereuen. Denk mal daran wo Du hinziehst, nach Flensburg. 
Da kannst Du die Neuanschaffung gleich zum Meerforellenangeln nutzen, Du hast dann die besten Reviere direkt vor der Haustür und dabei warst Du nicht einmal in
Dänemark;-))) las Dir das von einem Flensburger Jung sagen. Ich empfehle Dir eine 3,00 Meter Rute und eine 3000 Rolle, z.B. die Shimano Sustian die fische ich selber. Kannst aber auch deine Penn Battel nutzen, mit der richtigen Schnur natürlich und dann kauf Dir eine Sportex, für 250 Euro bekommst Du die richtige Rute. 

Einen Lachs oder eine Meerforelle verlieren ist keine Schande, ist mir auch schon passiert. Nicht nur einmal und das Jahr ganz schön oft. Alleine schon weil die Haken keinen Widerhaken haben dürfen.


----------



## BenutzerXY (27. Juni 2020)

Bin kein Küstenangler. Stundenlang die Peitsche im kalten Wasser schwingen, in der Hoffnung auf den "Fisch der 1000 Würfe". Da lieber am Ufer schneidern beim Lachs- und Meerforellenangeln in Dänemark und kapitaler ist es auch wenn es mal rummst .

P.S.: Ich hab chronische Darmprobleme, weswegen mein Nahrungshorizont sehr geschrumpft ist und ich leider keinen Fisch mehr essen kann, hab einiges durchprobiert (was seltsam ist, da dies eher zu den bekömmlichen Lebensmitteln gehört). Komisch, ist aber so. Ausserdem bin ich auf Kriegsfuss mit dem deutschem Fischereigesetz, welches mich nötigt alles maßige abzuknüppeln. Wenn du kein Kochtopfangler bist dann bist du ein Krimmineller in Deutschland -.-. .. Deswegen fällt das angeln für mich im Moment sogar komplett aus, was mich ankotzt. Viele Angler betreiben zwar C&R als obs keine Beschränkungen gäbe, aber Gesetz ist Gesetz, egal wie unsinnig ichs finde.

Danke für die Empfehlungen. Vielleicht nehm ich etwas mehr Geld in die Hand


----------



## DUSpinner (27. Juni 2020)

In Kanada habe ich mit 2,70 m Sportex Spinnrute mit 80 bis 100 g WG als auch mit 2,40 m weichen 30 gr Spinnrute Lachse in dieser Grösse gefangen. Halten kann man mit beiden Ruten einen Lachs in der v.g. Grösse. Wichtiger ist eine gut eingestellte Rolle der 4000 Grösse. Hier  nicht an falscher Stelle sparen. Geflecht mit 0,19 MM und Fc als Vorfach mit 0,40 sollten ausreichen.


----------



## BenutzerXY (27. Juni 2020)

@DUSpinner. Hört sich gut an. Versuchs dann mal mit der Sportex aber eine neue Rolle wirds wohl werden. Die Penn Battle ist sehr grob. 

Empfehlungen zu Geflecht, Fluocarbon? Ist für mich Neuland.

Was haltet ihr von der Shimano Stradic ci4 4000er?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (28. Juni 2020)

Mit einer 4000er Shimano machst Du alles richtig. Na ja und nun nochmal kurz zu den Fisch der 1000 Würfe, das betrifft natürlich auch den Lachs. Also eines sollte Dir klar sein, eben mal schnell an die Skjern Au fahren und einen Lachs fangen, das kannst Du vergessen. Hier braucht man zum einen viel Ortskunde und genauso viel Ausdauer. Da gibt es auch Tage da fährt Mann 8 Stunden zum fischen und es geht gar nichts und mehrere Tage hinter einander. Aber irgendwann klappt es dann.


----------



## BenutzerXY (28. Juni 2020)

@Meerforelle 1959

Ich mach mir da schon keine falschen Hoffnungen. Ich wäre schon sehr  sehr glücklich wenn ich in der ersten Saison einen Lachs oder eine Meerforelle auf die Schuppen legen kann. Zig Stunden hab ich für dieses Vorhaben einkalkuliert. Und wenn nicht geht es eben weiter bis ich mir den Traum erfüllt habe. Aus mehreren Gründen muss ich leider Deutschland als Angelrevier ausschließen. Bin ja froh das ich irgendwann überhaupt wieder angeln kann, dank Dänemark . Ohne diese Option müsste ich sogar die Hoffnung auf angeln beerdigen.

Danke nochmals für die Empfehlung.

Viel Erfolg weiterhin an der schönsten Förde der Welt


----------



## SFVNOR (28. Juni 2020)

Moin Moin,

In der neuen Blinker (Jul20) steht dass der DK Aquakulturverband das Lachsangeln an der Skjern Au verbieten lassen will weil angeblich die Naturschutzbedingungen nicht eingehalten werden, bzw. gegen EU-Recht verstossen.
Vielleicht weiß @MeFoschreck mehr darüber ?

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (28. Juni 2020)

Oh, 
das ist interessant , höre ich zum ersten Mal. Kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen. Gerade in Dänemark an diesen Flüssen, wird soviel getan,passt irgendwie nicht. Aber warten wir mal ab.


----------



## SFVNOR (28. Juni 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Oh,
> das ist interessant , höre ich zum ersten Mal. Kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen. Gerade in Dänemark an diesen Flüssen, wird soviel getan,passt irgendwie nicht. Aber warten wir mal ab.



@Meerforelle 1959 
So steht es zumindest in der Zeitschrift. Ich maße mir nicht an den Wahrheitsgehalt zu beurteilen aber irgendwo kommen die Informationen ja her, oder ?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (28. Juni 2020)

Ja sehe ich genauso, wir warten ab was kommt


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (28. Juni 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> In der neuen Blinker (Jul20) steht dass der DK Aquakulturverband das Lachsangeln an der Skjern Au verbieten lassen will weil angeblich die Naturschutzbedingungen nicht eingehalten werden, bzw. gegen EU-Recht verstossen.
> Vielleicht weiß @MeFoschreck mehr darüber ?
> Gruß, Stefan


Diese Geschichte mit der geplanten Klage des dänischen Aquakultur-Verbandes ist nicht ganz neu, die wurde schon im Mai im Organ des dänischen Sportfischerverbandes thematisiert








						Dansk Akvakultur med trussel mod dansk laksefiskeri
					

I en klage til Miljø- og Fødevareklagenævnet påstår Dansk Akvakultur, at lystfiskeriet efter laks i Skjern Å er i strid med EU’s Habitatdirektiver og derfor bør stoppes. Men det er en fejlfortolkning, mener Danmarks Sportsfiskerforbund.




					www.sportsfiskeren.dk
				




In einer Beschwerde beim Ausschuss für Umwelt- und Lebensmittelbeschwerden stellt die dänische Aquakultur fest, dass der Lachsfang in der Skjern Å gegen die EU-Habitat-Richtlinien verstoßen *soll und daher eingestellt werden sollte*. Wobei nirgens konkret geworden wird mit einer Aussage wie z. "Diese Tätigkeit der Sportfischer verstößt gegen jenes. Gesetz,/jene Vorschrift..
Ist  es nicht schon interessant, wer hier gegen wen Anklage führt?
Das ist ungefähr so, als würde in Deutschland der Verband der Schweinezüchter (und Gülle-Verbreiter) gegen die Trinkwasserentnahme aus dem Grundwasser klagen, weil beim bohren und heraufpumpen des Wassers lokal an einigen Stellen der Nitratgehalt im Wasser überschritten wird weil die Pumpen zu viel Wasser entnehmen würden  und deswegen die Nitrat-Konzentration höher werden würden  
Ganz ehrlich: Natürlich ist Juristerei und speziell die Umweltgesetzgebung was "Spezielles" aber so weit von dem gesunden Menschenverstand kann sich grade die dänische Gesetzgebung nicht von der Aquakultur-Industrie am Nasenring entlangführen lassen, als dass sie diesem Vorschlag folgt.
So wird unter anderem von Seiten der Aquakultur vorgeworfen, dass die sportliche Lachsfischerei in den dänischen Auen (nicht nur der Skjern Au ) *nicht nachhaltig sei..*.
Und das mit Fangquoten, die durch anerkannte Wissenschaftler (der DTU Aqua) jedes Jahr neu festgelegt werden und mit nachweislich seit vielen Jahren steigenden Bestands-Zahlen! *NACHWEISLICH STEIGEND!!*
Diese Androhung einer Klage (denn mehr als eine Androhung ist es bisher nicht) ist so lächerlich, dass sie das Geld nicht wert ist auf der sie gedruckt wurde.

Der dänische Sportfischerverband beobachtet die Einreichung der Beschwerde an den dänischen Ausschuss für Fischerei und Umwelt- und Lebensmittelbeschwerden mit Interesse aber sieht das ganz locker weil in dem Antrag schon vieles falsch dargestellt wird...ungefähr so als wenn D.Trump behauptet, dass der Höhepunkt der Corona-Pandemie in den USA vorbei ist ...und das ja sowieso ein chinesisches Virus ist.

Ich persönlich halte diese Aktion des dänischen Aquakultur-Verbandes hauptsächlich für den schlechten Versuch einen "Nebenkriegsschauplatz" zur Ablenkung zu eröffnen, weil der Verband der Aquakultur in den letzten 24 Monaten gerade bei den Salzwasser-Zuchten eigentlich nur "Prügel" bezogen hat, mit dem Nachweis illegaler Produktionsmethoden, zu hoher Fisch-Besatzdichten und vor allem sogar mit der illegalen & ungenehmigter Aufzucht von biotopfremden Arten (pazifischer Silberlachs in Ostsee-Gehegen) ohne jede Genehmigung.
Somit sehe ich diesen Angriff der dänischen Aquakultur als reine Spiegelfechterei und hat nach meiner Auffassung, selbst unter den Unwägbarkeiten europäischer Gesetzgebung auch nicht den Hauch einer Chance auf Erfolg!
Knaek og Braek!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (28. Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank für deine persönliche Einschätzung Mefo-Schreck


----------



## BenutzerXY (28. Juni 2020)

Gibt es eine erfolgsversprechende Strecken, die ihr für einen Anfänger empfehlen könnt? Hatte an einer Jahreskarte für 1600 Kronen überlegt, aber dafür müsste ich mich ja für eine der Vereine und Streckenabschnitte entscheiden. 

Kurz gefasst: Wo hab ich die Besten Chancen zu Saisonbeginn?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (28. Juni 2020)

Also wenn Du die Seite richtig gelesen hast, SkjernAu Fangsreport, kannst Du auch in Deutsch entschlüsseln,  kannst Du auch eine Karte für die gesamte Au erwerben.
Eine gute Orientierungshilfe wo Mann mit Fisch rechnen könnte steht da ebenfalls drin. Ansonsten hat der Meerforellen-Schreck schon soviel hier auf einer anderen Seite zu den dänischen Flüssen geschrieben, eine bessere Orientierungshilfe für einen Neueinsteiger gibt es nicht. Eine kleine Hilfestellung noch als Zugabe, die ganze Saison ist vielversprechend nicht nur zum Saisonstart, da ist es mir persönlich zu überlaufen. Persönlich finde ich z.B. die KarupAu noch viel Interessanter, alleine schon wegen der Fischvielfalt der Arten und noch so einige Flüsse und Flüsschen die auch ihren ganz besonderen Charme haben;-)) der Meerforellen Schreck weiß wovon ich schreibe;-)
Nehme Dir doch einfach einmal die Zeit im Internet in Sachen Flussangeln in DK zu recherchieren, die meisten Seiten kannst Du in Deutsch entschlüsseln und dann hast Du Input genug , für deine Erstversuche in Sachen, ich möchte einen Lachs in DK fangen.


----------



## BenutzerXY (28. Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank .

Genug Zeit zum studieren hab ich ja xD.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Juni 2020)

BenutzerXY schrieb:


> Gibt es eine erfolgsversprechende Strecken, die ihr für einen Anfänger empfehlen könnt? Hatte an einer Jahreskarte für 1600 Kronen überlegt, aber dafür müsste ich mich ja für eine der Vereine und Streckenabschnitte entscheiden.
> 
> Kurz gefasst: Wo hab ich die Besten Chancen zu Saisonbeginn?



Hallo,

betrifft jetzt Lachs allgemein, da lässt sich nichts erzwingen, gilt zwar beim Angeln grundsätzlich aber beim Lachs besonders. Ich war früher öfters in Norwegen, auch auf Lachs unterwegs; meinen "schnellsten" Lachs fing ich nach rund 10 Minuten, den "langsamsten" erst am fünften Tag, nach annähernd 50 Stunden Einsatz.
Wie gesagt, in Dänemark habe ich nicht gefischt in Norwegen ist man mit 2-3 Lachsen in der Woche schon gut, mit 5 sehr gut (außer an reinen "Kleinlachsflüssen, da kann man mal auch ein paar mehr fangen). Durchhaltevermögen ist da angesagt. Viel Glück.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (28. Juni 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Also wenn Du die Seite richtig gelesen hast, SkjernAu Fangsreport, kannst Du auch in Deutsch entschlüsseln,  *kannst Du auch eine Karte für die gesamte Au erwerben.*


*Das wäre mir neu,* hast Du dafür 'ne Textstelle???
Nach meinem Wissen muss man sich jeweils bisher für gewisse Strecken der verschiedenen Vereine für die jeweilige Tages-,Wochen- oder Saisonkarte entscheiden. 
Die einzige Karte, die über das ganze Skjern-Au-System gilt, ist das sogenannte "Laksekontigent", dass ich immer ein wenig spöttisch die "Lachsvignette" nenne  , die man einmal in der Saison kaufen muss und dann tatsächlich für alle Teilstrecken im jeweiligen Zusammenspiel mit der regional geltenden Vereinsstrecken-Lizenz gilt.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (28. Juni 2020)

Ja richtig, dann habe ich das falsch formuliert, hätte vorher die Brille noch mal putzen sollen ;-))


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (28. Juni 2020)

Alles gut!   
Ich hätte mich über so eine "Einheitslizenz" durchaus gefreut, dann hätte man nicht immer auf die Strecken-Grenzen achten müssen


----------



## BenutzerXY (28. Juni 2020)

Kann mir jemand mal die ganzen Unterschiede für die Stradic ci4+ erklären? FD und so weiter... da gibts ja viele Bezeichnungen. Blicke nicht wirklich durch.

P.S.: @ MeFo-Schreck hab in nem anderem Thread gelesen das du die Stradic ci4+ auch fischst. Welche Ausführung hast du?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (28. Juni 2020)

Die aktuellen Stradic Ci4-Varianten haben alle hinter dem CI4 noch das "*+*", nur die erste Stradic Ci4 hatte diese "*plus*" nicht im Namen . Das soll nur noch mal den kleinen Fortschritt im CI4-Material gegenüber der ersten CI4-Generation betonen.
Die Generationen der Modellfolgen bei allen Shimano-Rollen zeigen sich immer in dem Buchstaben hinter dem "*F*" (steht für *F*ront-Drag=Frontbremse) bzw. "*R*" (*R*ear-Drag = Heckbremse) . Die erste Generation bekommt das "*A*", die zweite Generation bekommt das "*B*" und so weiter.
Eine Stradic CI4 mit Frontbremse der 2.Modellgeneration hätte also das Kürzel "*Stradic CI4+ FB*" wobei nach dem CI4-Kürzel natürlich auch noch die Zahl (1000, 2000,3000, 4000) stellvertretend für die Größe steht.
Weitere Buchstaben gibt es dann noch am Ende, die dann für die Übersetzung der Rolle stehen. So steht ein "*HG*" für *H*igh *G*ear (hohe Übersetzung = je nach Modellgröße 1:5,8 oder 1:6,0) und ein "*XG*" für "*X*tra-*G*ear" (Extra hohe Übersetzung, im Regelfall 1:6,2). Die "normale" Variante, die ohne eine Kombination mit HG oder XG im Namen auskommt, hat die normale Standardübersetzung der Stradic von nur 1:5,2.
Ist im Namenkürzel noch irgendwo ein zusätzliches "*S*" untergebracht, dann steht dieses für "*S*hallow " (also *flache Spule*).
Wenn dann nach der Buchstabenkombi mit HG oder XG noch noch eine weitere Kombi kommt mit "*DH*" dann bedeutet das "*D*ouble *H*andle" (also Doppelkurbel). Diese Doppelkurbel-Stradic gibt es meines Wissens leider nur direkt in Japan ( JDM = *J*apan *D*omestic *M*odel) zu beziehen, wer die Doppelkurbel-Variante in DE haben will, muss diese Rolle im Normalfall direkt aus Japan importieren oder vom Händler seines Vertrauens importieren lassen.

Ich hoffe ich habe ein wenig Klarheit "in die Kloßbrühe" gebracht


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (28. Juni 2020)

BenutzerXY schrieb:


> P.S.: @ MeFo-Schreck hab in nem anderem Thread gelesen das du die Stradic ci4+ auch fischst. Welche Ausführung hast du?


Auf Lachs in den großen Auen fische ich noch die erste Stradic-Generation, die *Stradic Ci4 4000 FA* . Die ist zwar jetzt schon 9 Jahre alt aber da ich meine Rollen regelmäßig pflege, läuft die immer noch wie ein Uhrwerk und was nicht kaputt ist wird von mir nicht weggeworfen auch wenn es neuere Modelle gibt!  

In den kleineren Auen (Sneum Au, Bröns Au etc.), wo weniger Schnurfassung benötigt wird (teils auch Unsinn ist wegen der kurzen maximalen Wurf- und Drillentfernungen) fische ich inzwischen (seit 3 Jahren ) die "starke Schwester" der Stradic CI4, nämlich die Shimano Sephia, die hat ein paar (genauer 2 Stück) Kugellager mehr und hat eine extrastarke Bremse mit einem maximalen Bremsdruck von 9 Kg (wobei das für die Lachsfischerei irrelevant ist, 3-4 Kg reichen da voll & ganz aus).
Da ich da gerade so richtig "im Zug " war beim Einkaufen, habe ich mir da auch die Variante mit hoher Übersetzung (HG), flacher Spule (S) und Doppelkurbel (DH) aus Japan geleistet, die genaue Modellbezeichnung ist also  "*Shimano Sephia 3000 HGSDH*"
Das Bild hier stammt von einen Lachsfang aus dem Oktober 2018 mit dieser Shimano Sephia aus der kleinen Bröns Au, ein wunderschöner, knackiger und kampfstarker Milchner.


----------



## BenutzerXY (29. Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank @MeFo-Schreck. DAS hilft weiter .

Würde gern noch mehr von deiner Erfahrung profitieren ^^:

Was hältst du von der Vidå? Die wäre schön nah, vorallem die Grønå wäre nah an Flensburg. Lohnt es sich da auf Lachs und Meerforelle zu gehen, oder eher zu unwahrscheinlich?

Wo parkst du an den Flüssen? Außer bei der Skjern Å konnte ich via Google Maps keine Parkplätze entdecken o.o...

Wie ist es mit der Verständigung in Dänemark? Hände und Füße angesagt oder kommt man mit Englisch gut aus?

Die Sportex Black Pearl 2,70 mit 53 WG würdest du wahrscheinlich nicht empfehlen, oder? In nem anderen Beitrag sagtest du das ein "Zanderbrett" nichts für Lachsmäuler ist. Kannst du mir Ruten passend für die Stradic ci4+ empfehlen, die wenn möglich nicht die 100 € Marke sprengen?

P.S.: Klasse Lachs ! Du lebst meinen Traum xD


----------



## Michael_05er (29. Juni 2020)

BenutzerXY schrieb:


> Gibt es eine erfolgsversprechende Strecken, die ihr für einen Anfänger empfehlen könnt? Hatte an einer Jahreskarte für 1600 Kronen überlegt, aber dafür müsste ich mich ja für eine der Vereine und Streckenabschnitte entscheiden.
> 
> Kurz gefasst: Wo hab ich die Besten Chancen zu Saisonbeginn?


Ideal ist es meiner Meinung nach, wenn du dich vor Ort schlau machen kannst, an welchen Ecken es gerade gut beißt. Bei Costas in tarm (outdoornu.dk) kannst du dir z. B. Tipps holen, welcher Flussabschnitt in den letzten Tagen am besten lief. Den passenden Schein bekommst du da auch.
Mach dich vor allem schlau, was die genauen Regeln und Verbote angeht (keine Widerhaken o. Ä.). Ich bin damals an meinem ersten Angeltag zwei mal kontrolliert worden. Die Dänen sind da nett, aber konsequent und gründlich.


----------



## BenutzerXY (29. Juni 2020)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ideal ist es meiner Meinung nach, wenn du dich vor Ort schlau machen kannst, an welchen Ecken es gerade gut beißt. Bei Costas in tarm (outdoornu.dk) kannst du dir z. B. Tipps holen, welcher Flussabschnitt in den letzten Tagen am besten lief. Den passenden Schein bekommst du da auch.
> Mach dich vor allem schlau, was die genauen Regeln und Verbote angeht (keine Widerhaken o. Ä.). Ich bin damals an meinem ersten Angeltag zwei mal kontrolliert worden. Die Dänen sind da nett, aber konsequent und gründlich.



Gut zu wissen. Ich meine gelesen zu haben das Widerhaken angedrückt werden dürfen. Habe das bisher noch nie müssen und wüsste jetzt auch nicht wieviel genug wäre ...


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. Juni 2020)

BenutzerXY schrieb:


> Vielen Dank @MeFo-Schreck. DAS hilft weiter .
> Würde gern noch mehr von deiner Erfahrung profitieren ^^:


Gerne! Da ich weiß wie "holprig" der Start beim Lachs- und MeFo-Fischen sein kann, bin ich gerne bereit, den ein oder anderen Fingerzeig zu geben! 



BenutzerXY schrieb:


> Was hältst du von der Vidå? Die wäre schön nah, vorallem die Grønå wäre nah an Flensburg. Lohnt es sich da auf Lachs und Meerforelle zu gehen, oder eher zu unwahrscheinlich?


Die Vidå ist ein schöner Fluß, gar keine Frage, es gibt auch vereinzelt Lachs und MeFo aber das "Epizentrum" der Fischerei auf diese beiden Arten ist sie nicht wirklich.
Da sprechen alleine die Zahlen auf der Homepage ((http://vidaa.dk/)  für sich eine deutliche Sprache. So sind bisher in der Saison 2020 seit dem 16. April in der Vidå ganze 13 (dreizehn) Lachse gefangen worden (*klick mich*) und 6 (sechs) Meerforellen (*klick mich*), während z.B. an der Skjern Au alleine schon *533* (fünfhundertdreiunddreßig) Lachse seit dem 16. April gefangen und gemeldet wurden ( *klick mich*) .
Insofern ist die Vidå schön aber doch eher ein Hecht- und Zander-Fluß.



BenutzerXY schrieb:


> Wo parkst du an den Flüssen? Außer bei der Skjern Å konnte ich via Google Maps keine Parkplätze entdecken o.o...


Da musst Du mal ein bisschen auf den jeweilige Homepages der jeweilige Vereine stöbern. Oft gibt da einen Menüpunkzt mit Hinweisen auf Gewässerkarten mit verzeichneten Parkplätzen. Auch ein freundlicher "Schnack" mit dänischen Anglern hilft da Wunder!
Wenn man sonst nichts findet, hilft ein genauer Blick bei Google-Maps oder "Krak" ( https://map.krak.dk/ ) meist schon weiter. Einfach mit offenem Auge und dem Blick dafür, dass man nicht frech auf Privatgrundstücken parkt oder Feldwege für den Traktor blockiert, über Straßen & Wege fahren.



BenutzerXY schrieb:


> Wie ist es mit der Verständigung in Dänemark? Hände und Füße angesagt oder kommt man mit Englisch gut aus?


In Südjütland sprechen viele Dänen sehr gutes Deutsch , mit Englisch kommt man allemal weiter! Wenn man sich auch noch ein paar dänische Brocken aneignet (und wenn es nur die eigene Vorstellung ist), ist das schon die "Kür", die meist sehr positiv aufgenommen wird. 


BenutzerXY schrieb:


> Die Sportex Black Pearl 2,70 mit 53 WG würdest du wahrscheinlich nicht empfehlen, oder? In nem anderen Beitrag sagtest du das ein "Zanderbrett" nichts für Lachsmäuler ist. Kannst du mir Ruten passend für die Stradic ci4+ empfehlen, die wenn möglich nicht die 100 € Marke sprengen?


Genau so ist es, die "giftigen" Zander-Stöcke sind für die weichen Mäuler der Salmoniden eher suboptimal, das sollte idealerweise etwas "geschmeidigeres" her. Länge 2,70-3 m.
Da ich meine eigenen Ruten für mich und meine Ansprüche selber "schneidere" (ich bin Hobby-Rutenbauer), bin ich nicht vollkommen "Up-to-date" was der Markt da in dem Segment hergibt.
Allerdings ist ein Freund von mir mit der "WFT-Penzill  Seatrout" in der 45-g-Variante da sehr zufrieden und für den aufgerufenen Preis von klar unter 100 Euro macht die "Diplomat Spinning"  als 4-teilige Reiserute von Abu Garcia einen wirklich "schlanken Fuß". 
Beim "Begrabbeln" (allerdings ohne Praxistest) gefielen mir in der Preisklasse (Unter 100 Eurotaler) auch die " Kevlar Shield 300 cm, 25-65 g" von Ron Thompson und die 3 m lange Version der "Penn Regiment II Seatrout" mit einem WG von 19-49 g! 

Ich hoffe, diese Angaben helfen Dir ein wenig! 
Ach, ja die wichtigste "Zutat" beim Lachsfischen ist *DURCHHALTEVERMÖGEN*!
Sozusagen "im Vorbeigehen" wird das meist nix. Selbst an der Skjern Au bin ich in einer durchschnittlichen Woche intensive 4-8 h pro Tag am Wasser und dann zufrieden wenn ich 2-3 Lachs-Kontakte in der Woche habe. Wenn es 5 Kontakte in einer Woche werden, war es eine Super Woche!



BenutzerXY schrieb:


> P.S.: Klasse Lachs ! Du lebst meinen Traum xD


Danke


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. Juni 2020)

BenutzerXY schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen. Ich meine gelesen zu haben das Widerhaken angedrückt werden dürfen. Habe das bisher noch nie müssen und wüsste jetzt auch nicht wieviel genug wäre ...


Es gibt da kein "genug", deswegen presse ich die nicht nur an sondern gehe da auch noch mal mit einer Diamantfeile über den "Buckel" drüber.
Wenn der Haken glatt ohne "Flusen" zu ziehen, durch einen Wollpullover durchzustecken geht, dann "taugt das"! 
Abgesehen hat sowohl Costas in Tarm als auch das andere große Tackle-Geschäft der Region (Korsholm) in Skjern wiederhakenfreie Drillinge in bester Qualitiät im Sortiment!


----------



## Michael_05er (29. Juni 2020)

BenutzerXY schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen. Ich meine gelesen zu haben das Widerhaken angedrückt werden dürfen. Habe das bisher noch nie müssen und wüsste jetzt auch nicht wieviel genug wäre ...


Vor 10 Jahren war das OK mit angedrückten Widerhaken. Wurde übrigens auch bei der Kontrolle überprüft. Viele Köder (flying condom spinner z. B.) gibt es auch direkt mit passenden Haken zu kaufen.


----------



## BenutzerXY (29. Juni 2020)

Du hilfst hiermit massiv weiter . Langsam nimmt das ganze Form an in meinem Kopf .



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Es gibt da kein "genug", deswegen presse ich die nicht nur an sondern gehe da auch noch mal mit einer Diamantfeile über den "Buckel" drüber.
> Wenn der Haken glatt ohne "Flusen" zu ziehen, durch einen Wollpullover durchzustecken geht, dann "taugt das"!
> Abgesehen hat sowohl Costas in Tarm als auch das andere große Tackle-Geschäft der Region (Korsholm) in Skjern wiederhakenfreie Drillinge in bester Qualitiät im Sortiment!




Eine Empfehlung bezüglich der Drillinge ohne Widerhaken? Größe, Hersteller usw.. Wüsste auch gern in welchem Shop ich die Flying Kondoms am besten bestelle, idealerweise mit den Drillingen.

Für Die Stadic bräuchte ich monofile Füllschnur, oder kann ich da gleich Geflochtene draufspulen?

Welche Geflochtene (mm, Hersteller), empfehlst du preis-/leistungstechnisch?

Was für eine Fluo fürs Vorfach?

Hoffe ich reize das hier nicht zu sehr aus


----------



## Michael_05er (29. Juni 2020)

BenutzerXY schrieb:


> Eine Empfehlung bezüglich der Drillinge ohne Widerhaken? Größe, Hersteller usw.. Wüsste auch gern in welchem Shop ich die Flying Kondoms am besten bestelle, idealerweise mit den Drillingen.


Im Zweifelsfall kannst du die vor Ort im Laden kaufen, wenn du Scheine und Infos holst. Die können dir auch Tipps zum Köder geben, je nach aktuellem Wetter bzw. Wasserstand kann die Empfehlung beim Ködergewicht z. B. deutlich variieren. Ich persönlich finde es auch immer nett, als Dank für die Infos ein bißchen einzukaufen


----------



## BenutzerXY (29. Juni 2020)

Nach tipps und Standorten informiere ich mich gerne vor Ort, aber alles was vorher organisierbar ist würde ich auch vorbereiten wollen. Ich werde nur Tagesausflüge aufgrund meiner familiären Situation machen können, auch wenn es wirklich toll wäre einige Tage am Stück der Jagd widmen zu können.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. Juni 2020)

BenutzerXY schrieb:


> Eine Empfehlung bezüglich der Drillinge ohne Widerhaken? Größe, Hersteller usw..


Meine erste Wahl ist da eindeutig der "Treble 19" von Gamakatsu in Größe 4, 6 und 8.
Leicht & *super*scharf, leider nicht ganz billig (5 Stück um die € 8) und speziell in DE nur schwer zu bekommen 
Zum montieren auf den jeweiligen Ködern brauchst Du auch noch kleine (4-6 mm Durchmesser) hochwertige Sprengringe (z.B. von Rosco).
Achte beim "umrüsten" von Spinnködern unbedingt darauf, dass an jedem Köder nur *ein Haken* sein darf! Bei Wobblern zum Beispiel muss ein Drilling abgemacht werden. *Ein Drilling gilt als 1 Haken! * 

Michaels Rat, vor Ort zu kaufen wenn man sich beraten läßt, kann ich nur *DICK unterstreichen!*



BenutzerXY schrieb:


> Wüsste auch gern in welchem Shop ich die Flying Kondoms am besten bestelle, idealerweise mit den Drillingen.


Da am besten mal Ebay "befragen". Neben dem originalen "Flying C" von Mepps taugen auch einige "Klone" dieses Ködertyps etwas wie z.B. von Savage Gear der "Flying Eel". Gewichte je nach Strömung von 10-40 g, der Köder muss auf Lachs *runter! *Gleich noch etwas zu Technik und Taktik.



BenutzerXY schrieb:


> Für Die Stadic bräuchte ich monofile Füllschnur, oder kann ich da gleich Geflochtene draufspulen?
> Welche Geflochtene (mm, Hersteller), empfehlst du preis-/leistungstechnisch?
> Was für eine Fluo fürs Vorfach?


Ich habe in den große dänischen Auen rund 150 m *abriebfeste* weiße geflochtene drauf , wenn der Fisch Dir mehr runter reißen sollte und Du nicht am Ufer folgen kannst, hast Du eh schon verloren. Tragkraft 8-12 Kilo. Darunter dann eine Mono als Unterschnur. Ich selber fische als Hauptschnur die "Power Pro" in den Stärken 0,13 (8 Kilo) in den kleine Auen und 0,15 ( 9 Kilo) oder 0,19 (13 Kilo) in den größeren Auen.
Das dazu passende FC-Vorfach rund 1-1,5 m lang und eben ein paar Kilo weniger Tragkraft als die Hauptschnur, ich fische die Gamakatsu "G-Line" in den Stärken von 0,28 (5,3 Kilo), 0,31 ((5,9 Kilo) und 0,35 (7,7 Kilo)



BenutzerXY schrieb:


> Hoffe ich reize das hier nicht zu sehr aus


Rechnung kommt noch 

Ich hatte mal ein allgemeines "Gebetsbuch" zum Lachsfischen an den dänischen Auen für jemanden geschrieben, ich hoffe, du verzeihst mir, dass ich hier mal ein stumpfes "Copy & Paste" mache
*Allgemein mal zu "Technik & Taktik"*
Taktik beim Fischen"
Grundregel No1: Habe Ausdauer und fische die Gewässerstrecke systematisch ab!

Dazu muss man wissen, dass Lachse im Süßwasser eigentlich nicht mehr fressen. Somit sind die Bisse, die man bekommt, reine "Reflexbisse". Wenn der Köder irgendwann in der Nähe des Lachses in seinem "Reflex-Fenster" auftaucht, kann (nicht muss) man den Reflex zur Attacke auslösen. Man spielt sozusagen beim systematischen abfischen der Gewässerstrecke ein Spiel gegen die Statistik. Je ausdauernder und systematischer man eine Strecke abfischt (Du musst also am Ufer auch "Kilometer fressen" und nicht immer an einer Stelle stehen) umso wahrscheinlicher wird es, dass der Köder mal in dem "Reflexfenster" auftaucht und dann attackiert wird.

Grundregel No2: Fische tief!

Lachse stehen in aller Regel grundnah in tieferen Gebieten der Strecke (Kolke hinter Steinen, tiefe Außenkurven). Ausnahmen bestätigen zwar die Regel aber wenn man beim Fischen nicht ab und an Hänger hat und/oder mal Wasserpflanzen am Haken hängen, dann fischt man nicht tief genug. Zum Glück sind 95 % der Hänger an der Skjern Au sozusagen "weiche" Hänger an Wasserpflanzen, die man mit Zug wieder gelöst bekommt. Wenn der Köder zu hoch über den Köpfen der Lachse läuft, dann bekommt man eher selten Kontakt zu Lachsen, höchstens die Meerforellen kommen mal 'ne "Etage höher", um den Köder zu attackieren.
Da die Skjern Au meist um die 1,8-2,5 m tief ist, müssen die Köder die Fähigkeit haben, auch in diese Tiefe zu kommen.

*Gängige Köder sind:*

a. Spinner

Spinner werden eigentlich stromauf gefischt, also stromauf geworfen und dann so langsam auf den Angler zu gefischt, dass sie tief laufen und sich gerade noch drehen. Gängige Muster sind Spinner in den Größen 3-5 (Vibrax und Mepps) je nach Wasserstand und Strömungsgeschwindigkeit. Sehr beliebt und auch fängig sind extra schwere Spinner wie z.B. die "Flying C " von Mepps oder ähnliche "Kondomspinner" wie sie landläufig genannt werden 
Keine Angst vor schweren Modellen in 25 oder mehr Gramm Gewicht, solange sie tief genug laufen ist alles prima! Im Frühjahr und bei hohem, braunen Wasser darf die Farbe gerne "knallig" sein, je später das Jahr und umso niedriger und klarer das Wasser ist, umso unauffälliger darf die Farbe sein!

b. Blinker

Blinker werden anders gefischt, sie werden quer zur Strömung ausgeworfen im Bereich zwischen 90° und 45 °. Man lässt sie absinken und holt so langsam ein, dass sie in der Strömung auf die eigene Seite rüber gedrückt werden und dabei tief laufen. Wenn sie auf der eigenen Seite angekommen sind und holt man sie auch langsam & möglichst grundnah am eigenen Ufer wieder ein. Auch hier gilt: Keine Angst vor schweren Ködern! Wenn die Strömung es erforderlich macht, dann darf der kompakte Blinker eben auch mal 40 oder 50 g wiegen! Normal sind Gewichte von 20-30 g. Gute Modelle sind der gute alte "Effzett" oder auch (sehr empfehlenswert) der "Hansen Namsos" ( den Costas auch in seinem Laden hat) in allen Farben und Gewichten von 25-45 g je nach Strömung. Auch hier gilt wieder, je höher und brauner das Wasser umso heller/auffälliger darf die Farbe sein.

c. Wobbler

Hier musst Du Dir auch sicher sein, dass der Köder tief genug läuft, wenn man also immer mal wieder spürt, dass die Tauchschaufel den Boden berührt, fischt man tief genug. Wobbler werden ähnlich wie Blinker schräg zur Strömung ausgeworfen (60-45°) und dann von Anfang an langsam wieder auf den Angler zu gezogen. Dabei immer auch mit der Strömung als "Bewegungsgeber" arbeiten! Übliche Größen sind 7-12 cm Länge! Achtung: Immer dran denken, die Bauchdrillinge zu entfernen, Du weißt ja, *nur 1 Haken pro Köder! *Empfehlenswerte Muster sind von Rapala z.B. "Rapala Countdown", "Rapala Original", "Rapala Shad Rap", "Rapala Fat Rap". Für die Farben gilt auch hier das gleiche, je brauner und höher das Wasser umso bunter dürfen sie sein!

Ansonsten empfiehlt sich bei den Ködern immer auch eine Nachfrage bei Costas in seinem Laden in Tarm, er hat eigentlich immer sein Ohr am "Puls der Angler" und weiß, wo und was gerade "geht"!

*Und noch was zum Schluß:* Lies Dir die Bestimmungen & Regularien *genau* durch (hier auf Deutsch von der Skjern Au *Klick mich* ) 
Die Dänen sind im allgemeinen sehr nett, hilfsbereit und freundlich, auch bei den Kontrollen. Wenn sie allerdings mitbekommen, daß man ihre Regeln zum Lachsfischen mißachtet, können sie ganz schnell auch mal *richtig *"eklig" werden, incl. "Besuch" auf dem Polizei-Revier und allem was dazu gehört! Strafen kommen *schnell und drastisch!*
Die Dänen haben in den letzten 20 Jahren einfach zu viel Zeit, Geld und Herzblut in die (sehr erfolgreiche) Wiederbesiedlung der Auen mit Lachsen gesteckt, als dass sie sich das wieder zerstören lassen wollen! *Und das machen sie nach meiner Ansicht völlig zu Recht mit aller Fairness aber auch  mit aller Konsequenz!*


----------



## BenutzerXY (29. Juni 2020)

Verzeih *MIR, *dass ich es nicht vorher gefunden habe. Dann müsstest du dir ja die Mühe nicht machen ^^.

Wobbler mag ich einfach nicht ^^. Blinker und Spinner sind mein Metier.

Die Regularien hab ich mir mit als Erstes gegönnt. Die Gastfreundschaft soll ja nicht mit Füßen getreten werden . Ohne Konsequenz der Dänen, in jederlei Hinsicht, hätten viele deutsche Angler nicht ein solches Lachsparadies "vor der Haustür". Sehr dankbar, das ich das in Zukunft genießen darf .


----------



## Skott (29. Juni 2020)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Meine erste Wahl ist da eindeutig der "Treble 19" von Gamakatsu in Größe 4, 6 und 8.
> Leicht & *super*scharf, leider nicht ganz billig (5 Stück um die € 8) und speziell in DE nur schwer zu bekommen
> Zum montieren auf den jeweiligen Ködern brauchst Du auch noch kleine (4-6 mm Durchmesser) hochwertige Sprengringe (z.B. von Rosco).
> Achte beim "umrüsten" von Spinnködern unbedingt darauf, dass an jedem Köder nur *ein Haken* sein darf! Bei Wobblern zum Beispiel muss ein Drilling abgemacht werden. *Ein Drilling gilt als 1 Haken! *
> ...


@ MeFo-Schreck: Einen riesigen DANK für diese supertolle Anleitung!

Deine selbstlose Kommunikation ehrt dich sehr, danke dafür!!!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. Juni 2020)

Das "Lachsparadies" kann aber auch je nach den (Wetter-) Umständen mal schnell zur "Hölle" werden   
Dass die Fangstatistiken in den letzten Jahren so gut geworden sind, heißt eben nicht, das die Jungs & Mädels einem von alleine in den Kescher springen. Viel Zeit und "Kilometer fressen" gehört immer noch dazu! Dafür ist das Gefühl, das Erlebnis einen Lachs zu drillen & zu landen diese Mühe aber allemal wert!


----------



## BenutzerXY (29. Juni 2020)

Ich plane jetzt schon meine Ausflüge and die Skjern für in 1-2 Jahren, nur mal so als Vorgeschmack für meine Geduld .
Wie ich vorher schonmal schrieb: 1 Lachs oder eine Meerforelle (gerne kapital ) in der ersten Saison wäre für mich schon ein Sieg, und dabei kalkuliere ich schon einige Kilometer und etliche Stunden . 

Mich wird so schnell nichts desillusionieren ^^


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. Juni 2020)

Wobei es in der Skjern Au inzwischen deutlich wahrscheinlicher ist, einen Lachs zu fangen als eine Meerforelle.
2019 waren in der Statistik 1718 Lachse ( *Klick mich*) und "nur"  387 Meerforellen ( *Klick mich*)


----------



## SFVNOR (29. Juni 2020)

Smile, nehme mal ein paar *Kräuter* mit um bei den vielleicht schweigsamen Einheimischen die Zunge zu lockern wo etwas geht. Hilft nicht immer und ein Paar Brocken der Dänischen Sprache sind auch sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (29. Juni 2020)

So schweigsam sind die lieben Dänen gar nicht, die sind völlig entspannt und lebensfroh. Da können wir uns eine dicke Scheibe abschneiden. Ein Lächeln öffnet alle Türen.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. Juni 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> So schweigsam sind die lieben Dänen gar nicht, die sind völlig entspannt und lebensfroh. Da können wir uns eine dicke Scheibe abschneiden. Ein Lächeln öffnet alle Türen.


Absolut! Speziell die "Schweigsamkeit", die so manchen deutschen Angler plötzlich  überfällt wenn es um "seine"  Stellen & Methoden geht, ist den Dänen eigentlich immer völlig fremd!


----------



## BenutzerXY (29. Juni 2020)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Absolut! Speziell die "Schweigsamkeit", die so manchen deutschen Angler plötzlich  überfällt wenn es um "seine"  Stellen & Methoden geht, ist den Dänen eigentlich immer völlig fremd!




Dann müsstest du ja Däne sein


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. Juni 2020)

BenutzerXY schrieb:


> Dann müsstest du ja Däne sein


  Ich wurde von Freunden auch schon zum "Dänen honoris causa" ernannt


----------



## BenutzerXY (29. Juni 2020)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Ich wurde von Freunden auch schon zum "Dänen honoris causa" ernannt



HAHA xD... Absolut verdient


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (29. Juni 2020)

Geht mir genauso, habe es aber auch einfach als gebürtiger Flensburger mit der dänischen Sprache ;-)))


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (30. Juni 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso, habe es aber auch einfach als gebürtiger Flensburger mit der dänischen Sprache ;-)))


Na wenn man sowieso über die Grenze "spucken" kann, ist das doch schon mal eine prima Grundlage!
Da habe ich als Süddeutscher (Südhessen) es schon ein wenig schwieriger ...
Und was für tolle dänische Gewässer hast Du von Flensburg aus in unmittelbarer "Schlagdistanz", teils viel näher noch als die Skjern Au!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (30. Juni 2020)

Ja Herr Meerforellenschreck ;-)) da gebe ich Dir absolut recht , nicht nur die dänische Flüsse, sondern auch sehr, sehr viele gute HotSpots in der dänischen und deutschen Ostsee.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (30. Juni 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ja Herr Meerforellenschreck ;-)) da gebe ich Dir absolut recht , nicht nur die dänische Flüsse, sondern auch sehr, sehr viele gute HotSpots in der dänischen und deutschen Ostsee.


Auch abseits der Küste hast Du in Südostjütland (das zählt bei mir bis Kolding  ) ein paar tolle Seen und mit der Kolding Au ein exzellentes MeFo-Gewässer!
Mein Neid ist mit Dir


----------



## BenutzerXY (30. Juni 2020)

Ist zwar etwas offtopic, aber (außer die Ostsee) was sind denn die tollen Gewässer? Es gibt reichlich Flüsse und Seen, aber ich hab keinen Überblick welche als toll durchgehen xD.

Nachdem ich meinen Traum an der Skjern erfüllen werde wollte ich an einem grenznahem Gewässer mich austoben. Je näher desto besser. Was könnt ihr an Süßgewässern empfehlen?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (30. Juni 2020)

Kort – Krak.dk
					

Danmark — Find firmaer der sælger det, du ønsker at købe ved at søge i kortets søgefelt. Se luftfoto, rutebeskrivelser og søkort.




					map.krak.dk
				



Klick mal den Link an, da siehst Du Markierungen mit Zahlen drauf. Wenn Du die Zahlen anklickst, kommt eine Infofeld mit dem Namen des zugehörigen interessanten Gewässers...und das sind nur die, die ich selbst schon mal getestet habe   , es gibt durchaus noch Raum für eigene Experimente.


----------



## BenutzerXY (30. Juni 2020)

... ich glaub ich muss dänisch pauken xD


----------



## Sepp Meier (30. Juni 2020)

Moin moin,

superinteressantes Thema, danke insbesondere an Mefo-Schreck für die vielen Infos. Ich habe ein ähnliches Projekt vor  Seitdem meine Freundin letztes Jahr in Norwegen im Fjord zwei Lachse fing, bin ich auch wirklich heiß auf meinen ersten... Und da habe ich nun auch Dänemark im Auge. Meine bisherige Erfahrung beläuft sich auf ein paar Meerforelle in Norwegen oder in der Ostsee.

Zwei Fragen hätte ich so spontan noch:
1. Welche dänische Au wäre die Empfehlung für den Einstieg in diese Angelei? Ist es dann wirklich die Skjern Au, oder wäre aus irgendwelchen Gründen eine andere Au möglicherweise besser geeignet?
2. Ich lese immer wieder, dass der Köder runter muss. Als eingefleischter Zanderangler denke ich da sofort an Angeln mit Gummifisch, da man wunderbar variabel (was Gewicht, Größe und Farbe angeht) ist und gut Richtung Grund kommt. Außerdem kostet nicht jeder Hänger gleich zehn Euro, wie bei diesen Kondomspinnern... Das müsste doch auch funktionieren? Gibt es dazu Erfahrungen? Oder macht das einfach keiner?


----------



## SFVNOR (30. Juni 2020)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Absolut! Speziell die "Schweigsamkeit", die so manchen deutschen Angler plötzlich  überfällt wenn es um "seine"  Stellen & Methoden geht, ist den Dänen eigentlich immer völlig fremd!



@MeFo-Schreck
Upps, so war es nicht gemeint. Ich habe über meine zig Jahre in DK nur positive Erfahrungen mit den Dänen gemacht und nicht umsonst stuft man die Dänen als das zufriedenes Volk in der EU ein. Dennoch, ein Lächeln, ein paar Worte Dänisch und manchmal ein Kräuter oder ein Albani/ Odense öffnen die Türen auch bei den älteren Dänen die manchmal griesgrämig wirken. Ich bin mit vielen *Alten* auf Langeland warm geworden die sich am Anfang sehr reserviert gezeigt hatten. 

Ja, die Preisgabe von potentionellen Hot Spots wird von vielen Deutschen ( Futterneider) lieber geheim gehalten und auch hier im Anglerboard lieber über private PN's ausgetauscht. Es wird leider immer übersehen dass diese Hot Spots sich von Jahr zu Jahr verschieben können.

Gruß und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (30. Juni 2020)

Sepp Meier schrieb:


> ...
> 1. Welche dänische Au wäre die Empfehlung für den Einstieg in diese Angelei? Ist es dann wirklich die Skjern Au, oder wäre aus irgendwelchen Gründen eine andere Au möglicherweise besser geeignet?


Ich denke mal, dass sich da die Skjern Au, die Storau und das Varde-Au-System nicht viel nehmen.



Sepp Meier schrieb:


> 2. Ich lese immer wieder, dass der Köder runter muss. Als eingefleischter Zanderangler denke ich da sofort an Angeln mit Gummifisch, da man wunderbar variabel (was Gewicht, Größe und Farbe angeht) ist und gut Richtung Grund kommt. Außerdem kostet nicht jeder Hänger gleich zehn Euro, wie bei diesen Kondomspinnern... Das müsste doch auch funktionieren? Gibt es dazu Erfahrungen? Oder macht das einfach keiner?


Aus meiner Erfahrung: "Gummi" funktioniert aus welchen Gründen auch immer leider *gar nicht* auf die Salmoniden im Fluß. Warum das so ist, da rätsle ich selber noch dran?!  
 Zuhause fische ich viel & gern mit Gummi am Fluß (auf Zander und Waller)
Aber was das "kosten" bei Hängern angeht, kann ich Dich eigentlich weitestgehend beruhigen: Die weitaus meisten Hänger in den dänischen Auen sind "weiche Hänger" also Hänger an weichen Wasserpflanzen, die man zu weit über 90% wieder gut gelöst bekommt!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (30. Juni 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> @MeFo-Schreck
> Upps, so war es nicht gemeint. Ich habe über meine zig Jahre in DK nur positive Erfahrungen mit den Dänen gemacht und nicht umsonst stuft man die Dänen als das zufriedenes Volk in der EU ein.


Alles gut, Stefan, ich hatte Dich auch nicht so verstanden, dass ein "Albani" oder "Gammel Dansk" sozusagen Voraussetzung für einen redseligen Dänen wäre .
Es schadet allerdings auch nicht wobei das wichtigste für einen freundlichen Dänen Deine folgenden Worte sind: 


SFVNOR schrieb:


> ... ein Lächeln, ein paar Worte Dänisch ... öffnen die Türen auch bei den älteren Dänen die manchmal griesgrämig wirken. Ich bin mit vielen *Alten* auf Langeland warm geworden die sich am Anfang sehr reserviert gezeigt hatten.


Diese "Griesgram-Nummer" habe allerdings auch viel ältere Landwirte in DE gut drauf


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (30. Juni 2020)

Skol for gammle Danmark ;-)))


----------



## BenutzerXY (30. Juni 2020)

Mir fällt noch etwas ein, bezüglich der Hauptschnur für die Skjern. 

@MeFo-Schreck: Du sagtest mehrmals das hauptsächlich mit 'weichen' Hänger gerechnet werden kann (ca. 90% waren glaube ich deine Worte).
Wäre theoretisch eine relativ starre Mono ohne Vorfach, sprich direkt an einen Flying C geknotet, wie die Stroft GTM eine Option zur geflochtenen + Fluocarbonschnur? Habe die schon zum Spinnfischen benutzt und konnte, wie ich meine, jeden Zupfer spüren. Ich würde es ja auch kategorisch auschließen, wenn man weit werfen müsste, aber dies ist ja @ Auen nicht der Fall. Die Dehnung der Mono könnte einem Anfänger wie mir den ein oder anderen Fehler verzeihen .


----------



## BenutzerXY (30. Juni 2020)

...wobei... ein Wirbel wäre ja net schlecht, wegen der spinnerblattbedingten Verdrallung... hmm...


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (30. Juni 2020)

BenutzerXY schrieb:


> Mir fällt noch etwas ein, bezüglich der Hauptschnur für die Skjern.
> 
> @MeFo-Schreck: Du sagtest mehrmals das hauptsächlich mit 'weichen' Hänger gerechnet werden kann (ca. 90% waren glaube ich deine Worte).
> Wäre theoretisch eine relativ starre Mono ohne Vorfach, sprich direkt an einen Flying C geknotet, wie die Stroft GTM eine Option zur geflochtenen + Fluocarbonschnur? Habe die schon zum Spinnfischen benutzt und konnte, wie ich meine, jeden Zupfer spüren. Ich würde es ja auch kategorisch auschließen, wenn man weit werfen müsste, aber dies ist ja @ Auen nicht der Fall. Die Dehnung der Mono könnte einem Anfänger wie mir den ein oder anderen Fehler verzeihen .



Das mit der starren Mono würde ich lassen!
Bei benötigten Tragkräften an der Skjern Au mit potentiell großen Lachsen von Ü10 Kilo bewegt man sich bei 10-12 Kilo für eine Hauptschnur, was einem Durchmesser von rund 0,35-0,40 mm entspricht.
Nicht nur das es sich mit einer starren Mono (= "Draht") sowieso recht unkomfortabel wirft wenn man mal nicht gerade mit einem Flying Condom von 20-30 g wirft/werfen muß (wenn die Strömung es zulässt fische ich auch gerne mit einem 4er Mepps oder Vibrax und die wiegen eben nur rund 11-14 gr.), Nein die dicke Mono fängt eben im Wasser auch *deutlich* mehr Strömungsdruck ein als eine 15er oder 19er Geflochtene und sorgt eben dadurch wieder dafür, dass die Mono (und der Köder) wieder noch mehr nach oben gen Wasseroberfläche gedrückt wird-wo sie ja nicht hin soll!
Deswegen mein klarer Rat: Lass das mit 'ner entsprechenden starren Mono, lerne das passende 1-1,5 m lange FC-Vorfach mit einem FG-Knoten an die Geflechtschnur sauber anzuknoten und den noch im nächsten Post erwähnten Wirbel (bitte *gute* Qualität!) knüpfe ans Ende des FC-Vorfaches.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (30. Juni 2020)

Jetzt habe ich aber einmal eine Frage an den Spezial Spezialisten. Zur Situation, ich fische jetzt seit 10 Jahren (Unruhestand) so im Jahr zwischen 100 und 120 Trips in der Ostsee und das auch nur im Zeitfenster von Oktober bis Anfang Mai. Wind und Wetter spielen keine Rolle für mich, da ist das Jagdfieber da und so im Schnitt sind es immer an die 80 bis 100 Meerforellen (ohne anzugeben), mit persönlichen Mindestmaß von 50 cm und max zwei Forellen pro Tour, wenn Sie dann gut im Saft stehen. 
Ich fische immer ohne FC Vorfach und ist auch noch nie was passiert. Muss allerdings erwähnen das ich immer die geflochtene Schnur zum Frühjahr und im Herbst wechsel. Klar haben mich auch schon einige angesprochen, von wegen Vorfach, Abrieb an den Steinen, bessere Fangmöglichkeiten, bis Dato habe ich es nicht angewendet. Aber ist ja auch alles wieder Geschmackssache. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das ein 10 KG Lachs es schafft eine 15er bzw 19er geflochtene zum reißen zu bringen. Ich fische grundsätzlich in der Ostsee nur ein 12er Geflecht und selbst die Größte 78cm 6 KG, landete sicher im Kescher.


----------



## BenutzerXY (30. Juni 2020)

Alles klar. Geflecht - Check!

Hab mal gehört das die Dänen vorzugsweise die No Knot Verbindung nutzen. Wäre für mich auch interessant, weil A - FG Knot bin ich zu ungeschickt für xD und B 100% Tragkraft bestehen bleibt:

Montage wäre folgende: Füllschnur dann ca. 150m 0,19 Geflecht (eigentlich würde ich am liebsten komplett Geflecht draufpacken), No Knot Verbindung, *GUTEN* Wirbel , Fluocarbonvorfach 1-1,5 m, Flying C mit nem Gamakatsu Drilling, via Helicopter Rig.

Ginge das so?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (1. Juli 2020)

BenutzerXY schrieb:


> Alles klar. Geflecht - Check!
> 
> Hab mal gehört das die Dänen vorzugsweise die No Knot Verbindung nutzen. Wäre für mich auch interessant, weil A - FG Knot bin ich zu ungeschickt für xD und B 100% Tragkraft bestehen bleibt:


Die Tragkraft mit dem No-Knot bleibt zwar zu 100% bestehen aber man ist nicht immer zu 100% aufmerksam und bei einem Vorfach von 1-1,5 m hat man mal schnell den No-Knot in den Spitzenring gekurbelt. Das macht er meist ein paar mal mit aber man kennt ja den guten alten "Murphy" : Zur "Unzeit" haut man sich dann mit dem Metall des No-Knots eine  Kerbe in den Spitzenring und es kostet wegen scharfkantiger Abplatzungen der SIC-Einlage entweder den Angeltag oder noch schlimmer den Fisch, der gebissen hat wenn man die scharfkantige Abplatzung nicht bemerkt hat. Außerdem ist dann wieder "Bastelei" angesagt, denn den Spitzenring muss man allemal ersetzen
Mein Rat: Setz Dich mal 'nen Nachmittag hin und übe den FG-Knoten, das ist kein Hexenwerk   



BenutzerXY schrieb:


> Montage wäre folgende: Füllschnur dann ca. 150m 0,19 Geflecht (eigentlich würde ich am liebsten komplett Geflecht draufpacken), No Knot Verbindung, *GUTEN* Wirbel , Fluocarbonvorfach 1-1,5 m, Flying C mit nem Gamakatsu Drilling, via Helicopter Rig.
> Ginge das so?


Helicopter Rig ist super! Ich würde es genau so machen bis auf den kleinen Unterschied mit dem No-Knot, aus den Gründen die ich oben erklärt habe


----------



## Michael_05er (1. Juli 2020)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Die Tragkraft mit dem No-Knot bleibt zwar zu 100% bestehen aber man ist nicht immer zu 100% aufmerksam und bei einem Vorfach von 1-1,5 m hat man mal schnell den No-Knot in den Spitzenring gekurbelt. Das macht er meist ein paar mal mit aber man kennt ja den guten alten "Murphy" : Zur "Unzeit" haut man sich dann mit dem Metall des No-Knots eine  Kerbe in den Spitzenring und es kostet wegen scharfkantiger Abplatzungen der SIC-Einlage entweder den Angeltag oder noch schlimmer den Fisch, der gebissen hat wenn man die scharfkantige Abplatzung nicht bemerkt hat. Außerdem ist dann wieder "Bastelei" angesagt, denn den Spitzenring muss man allemal ersetzen
> Mein Rat: Setz Dich mal 'nen Nachmittag hin und übe den FG-Knoten, das ist kein Hexenwerk
> 
> 
> Helicopter Rig ist super! Ich würde es genau so machen bis auf den kleinen Unterschied mit dem No-Knot, aus den Gründen die ich oben erklärt habe


Ich persönlich nehme den verbesserten Albright-Knoten. Den bekomme ich gut hin und vertraue ihm. 

Helicopter-rig kannte ich nur aus der Karpfenangelei. Musste erstmal googeln, bis ich Bilder von Spinnern mit Dillingen am kurzen FC-Arm entdeckt habe. Ist das damit gemeint? Hängt der Drilling dann einfach frei "nebendran"?


----------



## Sepp Meier (1. Juli 2020)

Moin!

Sehr gute Infos hier, danke weiterhin  Ich hätte auch gerne mal noch eine Frage: Wenn man sich es aussuchen könnte, wann ist die beste Zeit für den gezielten Lachsfang in den dänischen Auen? Kann man dazu pauschale Aussagen treffen? Offensichtlich hat es mit dem Wasserstand und auch damit zu tun, auf welcher Strecke des jeweiligen Flusssystems man fischt. Früher hätte ich gedacht die beste Zeit müsste im Herbst sein, aber mittlerweile habe ich verstanden, dass die Tiere auch schon direkt im Frühjahr anfangen aufzusteigen. Sommer ist wahrscheinlich am wenigsten optimal? Und wie ist es mit Meerforellen, die kommen wiederum eher später im Jahr?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (1. Juli 2020)

Moin Sepp Maier,
eigentlich ist die ganze Saison über ein guter Fisch möglich. Klar das im April und Mai die Fangmöglichkeit besser ist, aber grundsätzlich ist Fisch immer da. Ab Juli steigen die unter 75 er in den Flüssen auf und das sind ja auch tolle Fische, die nicht ausser Acht gelassen werden sollten. Ich persönlich finde das ein Ü75er ruhig wieder schwimmen soll, der hat andere Aufgaben und vom Geschmack her schmecken mir persönlich die "kleineren" eh besser.


----------



## BenutzerXY (1. Juli 2020)

*KNOT oder NO KNOT... DAS ist hier die FRAGE xD*

Hab eben mal meine Penn Battle 3000 entstaubt, um zu sehen wie runtergekommen sie ist... komischerweise hab ich mich da falsch erinnert.: Die läuft butterweich o.o.. Ist zwar etwas schwer wegen dem Alukörper (320gr.), aber ich denke für ein paar Stunden würde es gehen damit zu spinnen. Ich muss es mindestens mal damit probieren, sonst wäre das eine Verschwendung für das schöne Ding.
Jetzt noch 'en Schnapper als Rute:
Welche der empfohlenen Ruten wäre am passendsten bezüglich der Ausbalancierung?


----------



## BenutzerXY (1. Juli 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin Sepp Maier,
> eigentlich ist die ganze Saison über ein guter Fisch möglich. Klar das im April und Mai die Fangmöglichkeit besser ist, aber grundsätzlich ist Fisch immer da. Ab Juli steigen die unter 75 er in den Flüssen auf und das sind ja auch tolle Fische, die nicht ausser Acht gelassen werden sollten. Ich persönlich finde das ein Ü75er ruhig wieder schwimmen soll, der hat andere Aufgaben und vom Geschmack her schmecken mir persönlich die "kleineren" eh besser.



Mit einem "kleinen" Lachs von ca. 5 Kilo wäre ich schon der Held der Saison ^^... naja, zumindest in meinem Kopf


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (1. Juli 2020)

Ganz ehrlich nehme deine Rolle mit ins Angelgeschäft deines Vertrauens. Das musst Du vor Ort austesten , ob die Empathie Rolle / Rute passt. Alles andere kannst Du vergessen und wieder ärgerst Du Dich. Einmal abgesehen davon rate ich Dir vom Kauf einer Rute im OnLineHandel. Ich habe zweimal schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Aber wie gesagt ist meine Meinung und Erfahrung. Immer dran denken BILLIG zahlt DOPPELT und Angeln soll ja Spaß machen. Am schlimmsten ist doch, wenn das Zitat zum tragen kommt , hätte ich bloß und nicht ich scheiß auf Schnee und Fress den auf ;-)))))


----------



## BenutzerXY (1. Juli 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich nehme deine Rolle mit ins Angelgeschäft deines Vertrauens. Das musst Du vor Ort austesten , ob die Empathie Rolle / Rute passt. Alles andere kannst Du vergessen und wieder ärgerst Du Dich. Einmal abgesehen davon rate ich Dir vom Kauf einer Rute im OnLineHandel. Ich habe zweimal schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Aber wie gesagt ist meine Meinung und Erfahrung. Immer dran denken BILLIG zahlt DOPPELT und Angeln soll ja Spaß machen. Am schlimmsten ist doch, wenn das Zitat zum tragen kommt , hätte ich bloß und nicht ich scheiß auf Schnee und Fress den auf ;-)))))



Naja, ich hab den "Luxus" noch nie was teureres gefischt zu haben. Hab mir vor zwei Monaten ne Daiwa Ninja LT 1000 zum Forellenspinnen geholt und dachte *WAHNSINN *ist das ne krasse Rolle xD. Ich hab meinen Spaß auch, auch wenn ich weiß das es richtig leckeres Zeug da draußen gibt, was ich mir nicht leisten werde.


----------



## BenutzerXY (1. Juli 2020)

Ach, die Sportex hab ich für 80 € geschossen. Damaliger Preis lag so bei 129,95 € aber dank eines WM-Tipp-Spiels 2014 hab ich massiv Rabatt bekommen ^^. Das war so bisher das Kostspieligste was ich mir gegönnt hab.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (1. Juli 2020)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich persönlich nehme den verbesserten Albright-Knoten. Den bekomme ich gut hin und vertraue ihm.


Der funktioniert auch super!  


Michael_05er schrieb:


> Helicopter-rig kannte ich nur aus der Karpfenangelei. Musste erstmal googeln, bis ich Bilder von Spinnern mit Dillingen am kurzen FC-Arm entdeckt habe. Ist das damit gemeint? Hängt der Drilling dann einfach frei "nebendran"?


Hier 2 Links dazu
1. Video auf dänisch von Andreas Lyngø  aber gut zu erkennen und deutsch untertitelt *Klick mich*
2. Artikel in "Fisk og fri" *Klick mich*


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (1. Juli 2020)

Sepp Meier schrieb:


> Sehr gute Infos hier, danke weiterhin  Ich hätte auch gerne mal noch eine Frage: Wenn man sich es aussuchen könnte, wann ist die beste Zeit für den gezielten Lachsfang in den dänischen Auen? *Kann man dazu pauschale Aussagen treffen*?


Ein klares Jein! 
Natürlich spielt der Wasserstand eine Rolle, gar keine Frage und man kann eigentlich die ganze Saison über Fische fangen aber wenn man sich mal die Fangstatistiken der letzten Jahre bzgl. der Verteilung der Fänge anschaut, zeichnet sich grundsätzlich folgendes Bild ab:
1. In den ersten 4-6 Wochen der Saison wird viel gefangen...allerdings sind dann speziell in den ersten 1-2 Wochen überdurchschnittlich viel Angler an der Au. Was ganz klar erkennbar ist, das die Durchschnittsgröße dann deutlich am höchsten ist. Es ist nicht ungewöhnlich, dass in den ersten 6 Wochen der durchschnittliche Lachs dann um 90 cm und um die 7 Kilo hat!
2. Monate Juni und Juli sind von den Zahlen die schwächsten Monate...aber das sind immer noch Zahlen für die sich viel andere Flüsse (auch in SE und NO) eine Hand abhacken würden .
3. Zahlenmäßig die größte Menge der Lachse (60-70 %) kommt ab Mitte August bis zum Ende der Saison am 15. Oktober. Dafür ist dann der Duschschnitt aber "nur noch" bei 4-5 Kilo, ein echtes Luxusproblem also denn auch die sind in der Regel noch über 75 cm und zu der Zeit ist die Entnahmequote für die großen Lachse (Ü75 cm) meist schon "ausgefischt", so das man auch die meist wieder releasen *MUSS*!



Sepp Meier schrieb:


> Und wie ist es mit Meerforellen, die kommen wiederum eher später im Jahr?


In der Skjern Au ziemlich gleiches Schema wie bei den Lachsen, es werden eben nur rund 5 mal so viel Lachse gefangen wie Meerforellen. Da sieht aber in anderen Auen anders aus. So ist z.B. die nördliche liegende Karup Au berühmt für viele und *besonders großwüchsige* Meerforellen, die gefangenen Lachse dort können in der Saison aber meist an 2 Händen abgezählt werden.


----------



## Michael_05er (1. Juli 2020)

Danke für die Infos und links, @MeFo-Schreck. Hab mich schon mit einem Bekannten, der auch im September in hvide Sande urlaubt, auf einen Trip zur Skjern verständigt falls das Wetter eher gemischt sein sollte.


----------



## BenutzerXY (1. Juli 2020)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> 1. In den ersten 4-6 Wochen der Saison wird viel gefangen...allerdings sind dann speziell in den ersten 1-2 Wochen überdurchschnittlich viel Angler an der Au.



Das interessiert mich genauer!

Wie muss ich mir das vorstellen? Angeln ala Forellenteich, dicht an dicht? Oder um die 50 m zum Nebenmann?


----------



## Michael_05er (1. Juli 2020)

50m Abstand sollte man grundsätzlich halten. Und fairer Weise auch nicht stur auf einer Stelle stehen, sondern nach jedem wurf ein paar Schritte weiter gehen.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (1. Juli 2020)

BenutzerXY schrieb:


> Das interessiert mich genauer!
> 
> Wie muss ich mir das vorstellen? Angeln ala Forellenteich, dicht an dicht? Oder um die 50 m zum Nebenmann?


Naja, speziell die ersten 3-5 Tage nach Saisonstart (16.04.) sind die Parkplätze schon recht voll, die Angler sind "ausgehungert", immerhin war an der Skjern Au dann *seit dem 16.Oktober das Fischen komplett untersagt*...allerdings muss man auch da sagen, dass die "Massen" sich verteilen (besonders wenn man willens ist, auch ein paar Meter zu laufen). Letztendlich hat man mit allen Strecken aller Vereine zusammen rund 60 Flußkilometer zur Verfügung. 
Im Endeffekt heißt es: Betrieb ja aber eben keine Zustände wie am Forellenpuff und man geht im Allgemeinen auch respektvoll miteinander um und gibt sich "Luft zum Atmen". Außerdem wird ja sowieso meist "mobile Fischerei" betrieben, so dass eigentlich kaum ein Platz dauerhaft belegt ist. Der nächste Angler ist allerdings meist zumindest in Sicht- und Ruf-Weite (die von dir angedachten 50 m sind meist schon recht real) , im Herbst kann es vorkommen, dass man am ganzen Tag nur 1-2 Angler trifft.


----------



## BenutzerXY (1. Juli 2020)

Darf man da auch über Brücken gehen um auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite zu fischen? Hab bei einigen Vereinen gesehen das nur (zumindest partiell) einseitig befischt werden darf. 

Als Beispiel: Ich parke @ X. Angel dann wie Michael_05er beschrieben hat meine Stelle kurz ab, und weiter gehts, so um die 5 Kilometer. Dann an einer Brücke angekommen die Uferseite wechseln, 5 Kilometer zurück @ X.

Achja, noch was ^^. Wie sieht es denn mit dem "Ruf der Natur aus"? Konnte via Maps nicht wirklich stille Örtchen ausmachen.

@MeFo-Schreck jemand sollte das hier pinnen, weil ich ja nahezu alle Eventualitäten von dir abgedeckt kriege.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (1. Juli 2020)

Solange Deine Lizenz die entsprechenden Seiten der Au umfassen, kannst Du die Seiten so oft wechseln wie Du Lust  hast.
 Was den "Ruf der Natur" angeht, so ist mir jetzt kein Toilettenhäuschen an den Strecken und Parkplätzen bekannt, sorry.


----------



## BenutzerXY (1. Juli 2020)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Solange Deine Lizenz die entsprechenden Seiten der Au umfassen, kannst Du die Seiten so oft wechseln wie Du Lust  hast.
> Was den "Ruf der Natur" angeht, so ist mir jetzt kein Toilettenhäuschen an den Strecken und Parkplätzen bekannt, sorry.



Also, "wilddüngern" angesagt xD.
Kann den Bauern da ne Menge Geld sparen mit meinem Reizdarm


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (1. Juli 2020)

Och ich denke, dass an Dünger an den vielen Kuhweiden entlang der Au eigentlich kein Mangel besteht.


----------



## BenutzerXY (2. Juli 2020)

Bin verschiedene Knoten grad am rumprobieren. Werd versuchen, wenn ich mich mit einem sicher fühle, auf diese zu verlassen. Wieviele Wicklungen sind den für den FG @ 0,19 Geflecht ideal? Half hitch oder Rizotto Ende?

Was ist denn mit dem Chirugenknoten? Keine empfehlenswerte Option?

Womit knotet ihr eigentlich eure Wirbel und Köder an? Hätte jetzt plump ein Palormar geknotet ohne zu wissen, ob das überhaupt für die nötigen Durchmesser geeignet ist.


----------



## Michael_05er (2. Juli 2020)

Ich hab damals den Grinner gelernt. Auch nach zehn Jahren Pause konnte ich den immer noch. Daher ist das mein Knoten des Vertrauens wenn es um sowas geht.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (2. Juli 2020)

Für Monoschnüre : Grinner und Clinchknoten nutze ich für Wirbel, den Palomar für Seitenarme.
Der Chirurgenknoten für die Verbindung von Mono zu Geflecht ist einfach und hält... aber trägt deutlich mehr auf als der FG. Den FG binde ich mit 15-20 Wicklungen und schliesse ihn mit 2 halben Schlägen ab.


----------



## BenutzerXY (4. Juli 2020)

Meine vermutlich letzte Frage:

Wenn ich, egal für welchen ich mich entscheide, Knoten benutze, um Geflecht an das Vorfach zu binden, wo genau kommt denn der Wirbel hin? 

Geflecht - Schnur-ans-Vorfach-Verbindingsknoten - Vorfach - irgendwo auf dem Vorfach den Wirbel(?) - Knoten - Restvorfach - An den Köder anknoten.

Wirkt wie ein "Knotengeddon", das mit jedem neuen potentielle Schwachstellen schafft. Nutzt der Wirbel denn soviel, das er nötig ist?

Das wäre das gute am No Knot Verbinder: Ein Wirbel inkludiert und trotzdem nur zwei Knoten insgesamt nötig, auch wenn ich das von MeFo-Schreck erwähnte Risiko verstehe.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (4. Juli 2020)

Ihr denkt immer so kompliziert...
Die Reihenfolge sieht so aus:
Geflechtschnur
Knoten als Verbindung zwischen Geflecht & FC
1-1,5 m FC
Daran angeknotet ein kleiner hochwertiger Wirbel mit Einhänger/Karabiner, in den dann der Spinner oder Blinker eingehängt wird.
Und glaub' mir, Du möchtest das Ergebnis nicht sehen nach ' nem halben Tag Fischen mit Spinner OHNE Wirbel!


----------



## Sepp Meier (31. Juli 2020)

Moin,

also meine Planungen werden nun immer konkreter  Ich denke, dass ich im September mal eine Woche in dänischen Auen fischen werde. Aktuell gehe ich von der Skjern Au au. Die erste Ladung Kondomspinner ist nun auch schon bestellt... Ich bin heiß.

Eine Frage die sich mir noch stellt: Die Lachsquote für kleine Lachse, wird doch normalerweise an der Skjern Au bis zum Saisonende nicht ausgeschöpft, oder? Leider sind die Statistiken auf der Skjern Au-Seite bei mir irgendwie kaputt... Bei euch auch?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (31. Juli 2020)

Sepp Meier schrieb:


> Eine Frage die sich mir noch stellt: Die Lachsquote für kleine Lachse, wird doch normalerweise an der Skjern Au bis zum Saisonende nicht ausgeschöpft, oder? Leider sind die Statistiken auf der Skjern Au-Seite bei mir irgendwie kaputt... Bei euch auch?


Die Aufteilung der Statistiken nach Fangplatz, Methode, Geschlecht und Durchschnittslänge in Relation zu den Kalenderwochen bei den früheren Jahren ist momentan nicht in Ordnung ("Data table is not defined") aber ich kann Dir versichern, dass tatsächlich die "kleine Quote" (Lachse bis 75 cm) die letzten Jahre nicht ausgeschöpft wurde! Was allerdings mehrheitlich an dem "Luxus-Problem" lag, dass auch im Herbst die allermeisten Fische *über der Grenze von 75 cm* lagen und somit released werden *mussten! *
Einfach immer mal morgens wieder einen Blick auf die Startseite der Homepage (https://skjernaasam.dk/) werfen, da siehst Du den aktuellen "Erfüllungsgrad" der "kleinen Quote" auf der rechten Hälfte. Aktuell (31.07.) sind noch 203 "kleine" Lachse zur Entnahme offen.


----------



## Sepp Meier (31. Juli 2020)

Hehe, okay, gut. Ich würde natürlich schon gerne einen Lachs zum essen einladen, wenn erlaubt. Aber ich würde mich auch bei einem zu großen nicht beschweren  Naja, generell möchte ich erstmal überhaupt irgendeinen Salmoniden fangen... Generell muss ich mich dann nochmal im Detail mit der Unterscheidung zwischen Lachs, Meer- und Bachforelle beschäftigen. Das ist ja durchaus wichtig und nicht immer trivial. Zumindest wenn es bisher an konkreten Anschauungsobjekten eher mangelte... Kann man das überhaupt immer sicher sagen, besonders bei Meer- und Bachforelle?

Ja, die Seite kenne ich natürlich  Von der "kleinen Quote" ist ja auch noch wirklich viel offen.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (31. Juli 2020)

Die Unterscheidung zwischen und Meer- und Bachforelle ist sowieso fragwürdig weil das ja nur Standortformen der gleichen Spezies "Salmo Trutta" sind☺, der Unterschied Meerforelle vs.Lachs hat aber an Bedeutun in DK verloren weil bei beiden das Mindestmaß inzwischen bei 40 cm liegt.


----------



## Sepp Meier (31. Juli 2020)

Ja, das war irgendwie auch mein Halbwissen. Aber erstens möchte man ja schon gerne wissen was man da gefangen hat und, wenn man je nach Au doch mal einen Fisch entnehmen möchte, ist das ja möglicherweise doch wieder wichtig... Mal sehen


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (31. Juli 2020)

Hier gibt es einen guten PDF-Ratgeber des dänischen Sportfischerverbandes zum Download, der die Unterschiede in dem Fall sogar in deutsch gut erklärt, die Bilder sind auf den letzten Seiten , speziell ab Seite 20 geht's um den Unterschied Lachs vs. Meerforelle








						Dänische lachse und meerforellen
					

Issuu is a digital publishing platform that makes it simple to publish magazines, catalogs, newspapers, books, and more online. Easily share your publications and get them in front of Issuu’s millions of monthly readers. Title: Dänische lachse und meerforellen, Author: Danmarks...




					issuu.com


----------



## Skott (1. August 2020)

Danke für den tollen Link!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (1. August 2020)

Gerne doch!


----------



## Zander34 (18. August 2020)

Habe einen Kontakt in Süd Norwegen der mir den Skyern å in Dänemark auch empfohlen hat. Er fischt in Norwegen bis 0,40er Mono und 0,25-0,30 Geflecht. 

Rolle habe ich mir die Daiwa Saltist 4000 gekauft, suche noch eine passende Rute, habe nur die 270er Shimano Speedmaster bx 50-100g 

Hat mir zu wenig Rückrad


----------



## Sepp Meier (18. August 2020)

Zu wenig Rückrad? Eine Rute von 50 - 100 g?

Ich werde demnächst auch meine erste Attacke starten. Habe einige Ruten im Bereich Meerforelle bis Zander zur Auswahl und werde es einfach mit irgendwas davon probieren... Ich denke das wird das schon funktionieren


----------



## Zander34 (18. August 2020)

Ja die ist für das wurfgewicht wirklich sehr weich ... sieht man mal wieder das man danach nicht gehen kann. Habe noch eine Abu Garcia rockaweeper mit 10-30g die ist ein Knüppel dagegen 

Wenn die Sportex Kev sea Spin mit 70-110g nicht so teuer wäre


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (18. August 2020)

Zander34 schrieb:


> Wenn die Sportex Kev sea Spin mit 70-110g nicht so teuer wäre


Die wäre viel zu wuchtig für die Lachsfischerei!
Was man braucht, ist eine Rute von 9-10 Fuss mit einer harmonischen, tief gehenden Medium-aktion und einem Wg bis 45 g, max so 60 g.
Das ganze kombiniert mit einer Rolle mit GUTER Bremse in 3000er /4000er Grösse. Als Hauptschnur eine Geflochtene mit 10-12 Kilo Tragkraft (0,15 - 0,18 mm), daran ein FC-Vorfach von 1 bis 1,5 m Länge und 1-2 Kg weniger Tragkraft als die Hauptschnur. Das reicht eigentlich für JEDEN Lachs in den dänischen Auen .
Mehr Power ist bei den Gegebenheiten der dänischen Auen nicht nötig wenn man fähig ist, eine gute Rollenbremse einzustellen und zu nutzen


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (2. September 2020)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Position von mir damals, dass die Klage der dänischen Aquakultur gegen die Lachsfischerei in der Skjern Au und andern dänischen Auen, in der ich dargelegt und vermutet habe, dass diese Klage keinen Erfolg haben wird, ist nun endgültig eingetroffen   








						Nævn afviser klage mod laksefiskeri
					

Dansk Akvakulturs klagesag mod lystfiskeriet efter laks i Skjern Å er nu blevet afvist af Miljø- og Fødevareklagenævnet.




					www.sportsfiskeren.dk
				



Die Beschwerdekammer für Umwelt & Ernährung *hat die Klage noch nicht mal zugelassen sondern rundweg abgelehnt und gleich auch noch klar gemacht, *dass die dänische Aquakulturindustrie auch nicht berechtigt ist, Berufung einzulegen womit eine Berufung gegen die Einstellung auch gleich vom Tisch ist.**
Dieser *Sieg auf der ganzen Linie für den dänischen Sportfischerverband* gefällt ihnen natürlich und wird durch den Biologen des Sportfischerverbandes Kaare Manniche Ebert folgendermaßen kommentiert: "_*Wir begrüßen natürlich die Ablehnung der Beschwerde durch die Kammer, und wir waren auch immer der Meinung, dass "Dansk Akvakultur" in diesem Fall nicht berechtigt war, Klage & Berufung einzulegen. Daher wundert uns die Entscheidung nicht!"*_

Damit sollte dieser Spuk von dem potentiellen Verbot der sportlichen Lachsfischerei in DK endgültig vom Tische sein!


----------



## Sepp Meier (17. September 2020)

Am Samstag geht es los, eine Woche zu zweit an die Skjern Au  Angelkarten für die unterste Strecke wurden eben beschafft, Kondomspinner sind auch am Start, ich hoffe der Lachs ist willig!

Ich werde es euch wissen lassen, wie es gelaufen ist


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (17. September 2020)

Dann hau rein! 
*"Knaek og Braek!"*
Und denk dran, die wichtigste "Waffe" des Lachsfischers ist sein Durchhaltevermögen /seine Sturheit


----------



## Sepp Meier (17. September 2020)

Hehe, danke!

Ich habe mir schon die ein oder andere Woche Meerforellenfischen in der Ostsee (auch gerne mal weniger erfolgreich) um die Ohren geschlagen... Ich hoffe / glaube also, dass der Lachs mich auch nicht kleinkriegt


----------



## Sepp Meier (20. September 2020)

Da habe ich mir doch heute am ersten richtigen Angeltag direkt den Traum vom Lachs erfüllt  Zwar nur ein kleiner von ca. 55 cm und mit Verletzung hinten, aber dennoch mein erster Lachs. Er schwimmt auch weiter. Ich versuche noch einen größeren zu kriegen  Lachs angeln ist offenbar gar nicht so schwer  wahrscheinlich fange ich jetzt den Rest der Woche nichts mehr... Aber erstmal bin ich begeistert!


----------



## Toto1980 (21. September 2020)

Petri, ich fahre am 3.10.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (21. September 2020)

Petri Heil zum 1. Lachs!   
Den 55er hättest Du sogar entnehmen dürfen, von der "kleinen Quote" (40-75 cm) sind ja im Gegensatz zur "grossen Quote" (ü75 cm) noch welche "offen".


----------



## Sepp Meier (21. September 2020)

Danke! Ich war mir ehrlich gesagt unsicher mit der Entnahme, da auf der Karte vom Verein des letzten Stückes vor dem Fjord auch irgendwas von Mindestmaß 60 cm steht... Da mir das nicht so richtig klar war, habe ich dann nach dem Motto "im Zweifel für den Fisch" gehandelt


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (21. September 2020)

Richtig gehandelt aber das ist wohl noch eine alte Karte mit dem alten Mindestmaß für Lachs
Die aktuellen Regeln kannst Du hier nachlesen https://skjernaasam.dk/fiskeriet/fiskeregler/
Dort steht unter anderem " *Mindstemålet for laks og havørred er 40 cm og for gedder 60 cm.*"
_Also _: "Mindestmaß für Lachs und Meerforelle ist 40 cm und für Hecht 60 cm"
Zur Zeit (21.09.2020) sind also noch 86 Lachse aus der "kleinen Quote" (40-75 cm) sozusagen "zum Abschuß freigegeben" wobei natürlich die persönliche Entnahme-Quote von max. 1 Lachs pro Mann und Jahr ebenfalls zu berücksichtigen ist


----------



## Sepp Meier (21. September 2020)

Ja, beim der Zusammenschluss-Seite steht 40, aber hier beim Verein steht 60... Teilweise echt nicht so ganz einfach zu durchschauen die ganzen Regeln... Naja, ich versuche einfach noch einen über 60 zu fangen 



			https://skj-lf.dk/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/skjernaa_fiskevand.pdf


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (21. September 2020)

Fang einen von 74,5 cm und Du hast es perfekt genutzt


----------



## Sepp Meier (26. September 2020)

Tja, der Rest des Urlaubs verlief dann wie befürchtet  Kein einziger Kontakt zum Zielfisch mehr... Es sind aber auch generell laut Fangstatistik nicht mehr so viele raus gekommen, war offenbar nicht die beste Zeit. Mein Kumpel, seines Zeichens eher Gelegenheitsangler, hat nach der halben Woche die Flinte ins Korn geworfen und will jetzt nie mehr angeln. Der Lachs hat ihn besiegt.

Ich hatte zumindest noch ein paar Hechte und Barsche am Haken. War insgesamt schön und mein Ziel des ersten Lachses konnte ja auch erfüllt werden  Ich denke das wird nicht mein letzter Versuch gewesen sein...!


----------

